# horse bedding



## lacey m (Jan 24, 2010)

ok my horse is a stall pig she makes the biggest mess in her stall. what is the best bedding to use. she pee's in 1 spot but she will poop every whar and walks throw it and she has a 12 by 12 stall :-|.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Check out my thread on bedding reviews... From what I'm gathering pellets and fine saw dust are top picks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

do you have mats or dirt flooring? how long is she in for? and y is she in?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

myhorsesonador said:


> do you have mats or dirt flooring? how long is she in for? *and y is she in*?


Please remember - no text speak.

If a horse makes mulch of their bedding, they are in too long, claustrophic/uncomfortable, or there is too much activity around them. Being social creatures they want to be a part of it.

Our horses come in between 9 and 10 p.m. They are turned out again between 5:30 and 6:00 a.m. Grain and hay are waiting in the stalls, they come in, we sweep and lights out. They are quietly muching hay when the lights go out. In the morning I grain, turn out and clean stalls. We have very few trashed stalls. It's a good way for me to determine how the horse is. A stall that was walked all night tells me the horse is agitated about something or not feeling well.


----------



## GOBLIN73 (Feb 22, 2011)

I switshed over to wood pellet bedding last year for my boarding barn. We have had great success with it! We use less bedding, end up with less waste, and the waste breaks down very quickly!

A friend was telling me about straw pellet bedding. They are based in North Carolina. Apparently it works better than my wood pellets and I think the cost is almost the same. It's called Streufex. She loved it!


----------

